# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  κεραίες Ferimex

## ok_computer

Γινεται ομαδικη παραγγελια στο PWN με κεραιες ferimex, το θεωρω ευκαιρια για οποιον θελει να αγορασει οικονομικα κεραιες και μαλιστα πολυ καλης ποιοτητας.

Επειδη οι mods θεωρουν οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια ή λινκ για οτιδηποτε σχετιζεται με προιον στις ομαδικες παραγγελιες ,αμεση διαφημιση θα το θεσω διαφορετικα. 

Δεν δινω λινκ ,αλλα:

http://patraswireless.net/forum/index.p ... ct=SF&f=31

θα το βρειτε καπου εκει.....
Το παραπανω λινκ βρισκεται ηδη στον οδηγο αγορας αρα ειναι νομιμοτατο....


Επισης θεωρω το παραπανω ευκαιρια που εντοπισα και κολλαει με το:

=>e-commerce sites
Online shops με είδη σχετικά με το Wi-Fi, εντυπώσεις από αγορές και ευκαιρίες που εντοπίσαμε

----------


## nantito

Διασπάστηκαν μηνύματα από εδώ.

----------


## eaggelidis

Τi γνώμη έχουμε για αυτές τις κεραίες ?

Τις έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς ? (Φωτογραφία να δούμε πως είναι ?)

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ φτηνές σε σχέση με τις Andrew . 

Η

----------


## ngia

Μάλλον είναι φτηνές γιατί ψάχνουν διανομείς να τις σπρώξουν.

Νομίζω ότι αξιζουν οι :

Sector 16dBi
60 μοιρες άνοιγμα, κάθετης πόλωσης, ιδανική να αντικαταστεί σιγά σιγά τις omni, παρέχοντας υψηλό κέρδος και καλύπτωντας περιοχές με πολλούς πελάτες σε κοντινή απόσταση μεταξύ τους.


ISM 26 HP 
Grid παραβολική κεραία. Φαίνεται καλύτερη κατασκευή από στέλλες, ισάξια ή και καλύτερη κεραία για αντικατάσταση των κατόπτρων.
Πολύ κέρδος, μικροί οπίσθιοι λοβοί, άριστος διαχωρισμός πολώσεων, όμως φαρδύτερος κεντρικός λοβός από τις Andrew, καλύτερη επίδοση απο όλες όμως αναμένεται σε οριζόντια πόλωση.

OMNI V 
14άρα ομνι, πολύ καλή για κάλυψη μεγάλων περιοχών με μικρές απαιτήσεις κίνησης.

OMNI H 
10αρα σε οριζόντια πόλωση, όμοια με την προηγούμενη.

Sector 90°, 180°
Τομεακές κεραίες σε οριζόντια πόλωση, ιδανικές για αντικατάσταση των omni σε περιβάλλον με ανάγκες για κίνηση.

Στο παρακάτω σχήμα για κάθετη πόλωση:
Μπλε χοντρή γραμμή --> Pasific Wireless 24άρα
Κόκκινη Χοντρή γραμμή --> Andrew 24άρα
Μπλε λεπτή γραμμή --> ferimex ISM 26 HP

Σε οριζόντια υποθέτουμε την ferimax καλύτερη.

----------


## ice

Ngia 

απλα υποκλινομαι !

----------


## lambrosk

Νικήτα τα συμπεράσματα είναι απο πραγματική χρήση ή απο τα διαγράμματα της κάθε μίας;

----------


## ngia

> Νικήτα τα συμπεράσματα είναι απο πραγματική χρήση ή απο τα διαγράμματα της κάθε μίας;


Διαγράμματα της μιας πάνω στην άλλη. Επειδή δε ξέρουμε τις συνθήκες μέτρησης τα διαγράμματα μας δίνουν μια σχετική εικόνα. Αποκλίσεις από την πραγματικότητα θα υπάρχουν.

----------


## lambrosk

Θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να δοκιμάζαμε αυτές tτις πιατοειδής grid
Αν δω ότι με βγάζει το budget θα πάρω μια για να στην φέρω για testing όπως τις προηγούμενες Νικήτα!

----------


## papashark

> Στο παρακάτω σχήμα για κάθετη πόλωση:
> Μπλε χοντρή γραμμή --> Pasific Wireless 24άρα
> Κόκκινη Χοντρή γραμμή --> Andrew 24άρα
> Μπλε λεπτή γραμμή --> ferimex ISM 26 HP
> 
> Σε οριζόντια υποθέτουμε την ferimax καλύτερη.


Moυ κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο υποδιαίστερη είναι η 26αρα από τις 15 μέχρι τις 75 μοίρες. Βέβαια αυτό εξηγεί και το γιατί είναι τόσο καλύτεροι οι οπίσθιοι λοβοί της.


Πάντως οπτικά είναι ολόιδες με τις Pacific Wireless (εκνευριστηκά ολόιδιες, όπως λέμε equinox=pacific Wireles), ενώ οι τιμές τους είναι μια ιδέα μικρότερες από τις εγχώριες τιμές (3-4€ οι μεγάλες, λίγο παραπάνω οι μικρές), και από ότι θυμάμαι η Σλοβακία δεν έχει ακόμα τελωνειακή σύνδεση, οπότε όποιος πάρει πρέπει να υπολογίσει στις τιμές που βλέπει ΦΠΑ, δασμούς (1-2% το πολύ) αλλά και έξοδα εκτελωνισμού (καλημέρα σας 100-120€). Ίσως ομαδική από ελλάδα να έρθει πιο φθηνά. (πχ, υπάρχει μαγαζί που έχει τιμή για wireless communities, andrew 24db OEM, με 64€+ΦΠΑ για 1 κομμάτι, για 20+ ίσως κάνει κάτι καλύτερο ακόμα).`

----------


## ok_computer

papashark η σλοβακια ειναι στην ευρωπαικη ενωση...

----------


## papashark

Είπα "θυμάμαι", έπρεπε να είχα βάλει "θυμώμουν"...  ::

----------


## ok_computer

απλα δεν φτανει που δυσκολεψες, τη παρουσιαση της ομαδικης τωρα λες και κατι εντελως ασχετο....
θα προτιμουσα να μην ξαναγραψεις εδω και να αναλαβει καποιος mod την παρακολουθηση του thread..

----------


## xaotikos

Συγγνώμη, αλλά την γνώμη του μπορεί να την πει ο καθένας. Φυσικά να είναι σε κόσμια επίπεδα .&-

----------


## ngia

Πρόσθεσα και το έτοιμο πιάτο το 90άρι της Poynding. Τα διαγράμματα του πιάτου που βρήκα έχει το ίδιο και για το κυκλικής και για το γραμμικής πόλωσης, οπότε δε ξέρω πόσο φερεγγυα είναι.

Στο παρακάτω σχήμα για κάθετη πόλωση: 
Μπλε χοντρή γραμμή --> Pasific Wireless 24άρα 
Κόκκινη Χοντρή γραμμή --> Andrew 24άρα 
Μπλε λεπτή γραμμή --> ferimex ISM 26 HP 
Ροζ λεπτή γραμμή --> όρθιο κάτοπτρο 
Δύο χοντρές πράσινες γραμμες --> πλαγιαστό κάτοπτρο

Σε όρθιο κάτοπτο η επίδοση είναι αρκετά κάτω από των grid. Δεν ξέρω πόσο ισχύει αυτό, διότι δε γνωρίζουμε τις συνθήκες μέτρησης (οι μετρήσεις δεν είναι συγκριτικές, απλά τα διαγράμματα του κατασκευαστή συγκρίνουμε) και δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο με τι feeder έγινε το διάγραμμα.

Μία διαισθητική εξήγηση είναι ότι όρθιο πιάτο έχει άνοιγμα καμιά 60αριά πόστους, σε σχέση με τις άλλες κεραίες που ανοίγουν κοντά στο μέτρο.

----------


## Vigor

Συγγνώμη για την ερώτηση Νικήτα,

αλλά όταν λές όρθιο και πλαγιαστό κάτοπτρο τι ακριβώς εννοείς?Μήπως στην περίπτωση του πλαγιαστού κατόπτρου αναφέρεσαι στο ότι το πιάτο κοιτάει προς τα "κάτω" κα΄ποιες μοίρες,ενώ στην περίπτωση του όρθιου κατόπτρου το πιάτο είναι κατακόρυφο (0 μοίρες κλίση πιάτου)?
Αδαής ερώτηση αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τις έννοιες που υπεισέφερες.

Από το σχεδιάγραμμα τι περιμένουμε να καταλάβουμε ακριβώς?
Στην αρχή των αξόνων (Χ=0,Υ=0) έχουμε την μέγιστη τιμή για όλες τις συγκρινόμενες κεραίες.Η τιμή -0 που συμπεριλαμβάνεις τι αναπαριστά και αντίστοιχα τι οι υπόλοιπες τιμές μέχρι το -50? dB, dBm, dBi τι από όλα αυτά?

Κινούμενοι στον άξονα των Χ προς τα δεξιά τι ακριβώς βλέπουμε? Υπάρχουν 6 τμήματα στο γράφημα.Μήπως κάθε ένα από αυτά αναπαριστά 60 μοίρες και συνολικά όλο το γράφημα 360 μοίρες? Ρωτάω τώρα για να καταλάβω...

Συγγνώμη για την αμάθεια (όχι ημιμάθεια) στο radio κομμάτι.

----------


## ngia

Όπως το κοιτάς όταν κάθεσαι μπροστά του, όταν είναι όρθιο είναι σαν αυγό (οβαλ), όταν τα περιστρέψεις 90 μοιρες είναι ξαπλωτό. Έτσι όμως είναι λιγο περισσότερο αντιαισθητικό και ίσως και δυσκολότερο να το στηρίξεις.

Τα διαγράμματα για να συγκριθούν έχουν όλα μέγιστη τιμή 0dB. Σαν απόλυτη τιμή μπορεί το κέρδος να είναι διαφορετικό από κεραία σε κεραία, όμως εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας της κεραίας.

Οι τιμές είναι σχετικές , δηλαδή π.χ σε γωνία 40 μοιρών από την κατεύθυνση κυρίας εκπομπής, η εκπομπή σου θα είναι 20dB πιο κάτω.
Το ίδιο και στη λήψη. Αν στρέψεις την κεραία σου προς τα κάποιον και μετρήσεις π.χ -60dBm αν την στρίψεις κατά 40μοιρες θα μετρήσεις -60-20=-80dBm.

Όλος ο άξονας είναι 180 μοιρες.

----------


## ok_computer

ξαναρχισε η ομαδικη!!!!

Νομιζω οτι απο τιμες για sector και πανελακια ειναι αριστες....
Τσεκαρετε ολοι οσοι ενδιαφερεστε !!!

----------

